# tigress 1 1/8 poles with taco mounts?



## bubu1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

Will they fit or did I screw my self with buying the tigress poles?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

1-1/8" is 1-1-1/8" unless there is some new formula that I'm not aware of yet. Are those fiberglass poles?


----------



## bubu1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aluminum telescoping.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

they have different bases and wont work without adapters


----------

